# Tailing redfish



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to the mullet hole yesterday afternoon and did not get a bite for 3 hours so I decided to try for redfish on my way back to the landing. They were tailing everywhere in the shallows, but I couldn't get a bite on artificials. Would they bite live shrimp? Any suggestions.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't go without a ziplock with a few market shrimp. If Reds are tailing and they won't bite artificial, can't imagine they wouldn't bite a shrimp under a popping cork.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tailing reds are pilfering through all of the bottom dwellers - shrimp, crabs, and any other "whatever's" that occupy the grassy and muddy bottoms of the shallows.

You'll need to cast something at them that is very light so that it doesn't spook them. Anything that creates a big splash is probably a bad idea.

I like to use a fluke style soft plastic (I prefer DOA CAL or Mirrolure Lil' John) or a fly.

I cast ahead of the reds then wait for them to get close - once close, I will use a slow and subtle presentation. Try and keep the lure as close to the bottom as you can.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Both responses are spot on. 

I will add that sometimes it may be helpful to cast your bait in front of the fish and just let it sit on the bottom. I've had redfish and trout eat a gulp or slayer ssb while being dead-sticked.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe speed up the retrieve? I've found that a lot of reds this time of year aren't very enthusiastic, but will occasionally attack a fast moving swim bait for some reason. A pinfish slow-rolled on the bottom tends to work as well for me as well when I see them and they won't hit my lures.


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

60hertz said:


> or a fly.


They'll tend to eat a fresh dead shrimp most of the time. In that shallow an environment you won't need the popping cork. You might use a bubble float to help cast it. But find an area with some reds marauding and just let it soak. One will pick it up. As for lures.. sometimes you'll get a strike on a junior size fluke rigged weedless, the fly is probably best bet.. they are feeding on tiny shrimp when they are tailing like that.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you learn how to fly fish that is your best bet. They are keyed in on smaller baits and anything bigger and bulky will spook them/turn them off. Its all about matching the hatch. 

If I did not know how to fly fish though I would do what these guys are saying. Either use fresh dead shrimp from the market, or a live shrimp freelined.


----------

